# GIANT bicycle DEMO DAY this coming Friday!



## jerm409 (Jun 24, 2002)

Friday, April 2nd!
BurMil Park!
Greensboro, NC
Noon until 6 PM!

www.cyclesdeoro.com/Giant_Demo_Day.htm

Facebook event announcement:
www.tinyurl.com/GiantDemoGSO

Yahoo, what fun!

See you there!


----------



## thess1 (Dec 1, 2009)

Heyy,im in greensboro as well, i might consider stopping by.


----------

